# كيفية عمل ميزانية للمشروع



## معمارية11 (4 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم

ممكن احد المهندسين يساعدنى ويشرح لى كيفية عمل ميزانية budget لاى مشروع لانى بصراحة جديدة على هذا الموضوع وعملى الجديد متوقف عليه


وشكرا


----------



## mos (4 فبراير 2008)

*Ccc,cce*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t75817.html

هذا الموقع به الكتابين المعتمدين لدراسة شهادة
CCE ,CCC

أى التكاليف والميزانيات المطلوبة للمشاريع ..
مع التحية


----------

